# Cant switch to single user mode



## alie (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi,

Is there any way to switch to single user mode after i turned of "Welcome screen"



> beastie=NO"



I needs to edit my [CMD="/etc/rc.conf"][/CMD] since i forgot to turn on hald_enable="YES"


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 12, 2009)

I you can't get to single user mode... or any other mode that lets you edit files.....

use livescd/dvd or usb and fix what you want in fixit mode


----------



## alie (Dec 12, 2009)

Got the answer:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/admin.html#RCCONF-READONLY

Restart the system using boot -s at the loader prompt to enter Single User mode.


----------



## Dru (Dec 12, 2009)

You wanted to switch to single user to start hald?

Why not just


```
# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start
```

You might fix your tag.


----------

